# Lost?



## Ron in Illinois

I just moved to Knob Noster, MO. Looking for a local chapter
to join. Am near Sedalia, Warrensburg, and one hour from
Kansas City. At present my lathe and tools are somewhere in storage---
having withdrawal.
Thanks
Ron


----------



## MerleE

I am fairly new here as well, located near Warrensburg... From what I could gather there used to be a chapter in SW MO but even that one has been sorta abandoned! 

Would love to meet up and compare notes, but be warned I am just a newbie, and not very advanced... I do have a hobby laser engraver so if you need something small done, I would be glad to offer my limited abilities ;-)


----------



## randywa

" From what I could gather there used to be a chapter in SW MO but even that one has been sorta abandoned! "

Our chapter hasn't been abandoned, our leader was kidnapped and taken to Arkansas. I've been in contact with a few other survivors about trying to get together. Maybe we can gather up enough strays to have a meet. We need to find someone with enough character flaws to take charge of us.


----------



## MerleE

randywa said:


> " From what I could gather there used to be a chapter in SW MO but even that one has been sorta abandoned! "
> 
> Our chapter hasn't been abandoned, our leader was kidnapped and taken to Arkansas. I've been in contact with a few other survivors about trying to get together. Maybe we can gather up enough strays to have a meet. We need to find someone with enough character flaws to take charge of us.



Oops, wrong wording there! ;-) But yeah, if you get something together, let me know, I may not be able to make it (family business is real busy right now) but  I would sure try...


----------



## hippi

I want to find one to in and around Grandview Mo.  I guess we all get together say in Blue Springs Mo. and get one going


----------

